# altima.. lights out!!!



## Jacob (Jul 30, 2004)

2000 altima

wiring in the driver seat window is shot.. rolls down but doesnt roll up.. so my dad told me i had to pull out the circutry from the door and connect rods manually..

this worked for a good while, until i hit the wrong ones by accident
-- now

my dashboard lights won't come on, nor will the red lights that are always on when u start the car...

fuse problem?? i tried lookin thru the fuse boxes, but idk which one i was supposed to look and there was quite an assortment

anyone good with electrical or kno who can do or what can be done?


----------



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

I had the exact problem with mine, I've explained it in the window problem thread about 10-20 threads after this one. You just have to take the button apart and spray it with electrical contact cleaner. I would put all the wiring back to where it was and try that first.


----------

